
Narcissistic CEO bully threatens lawsuit - andrewbadera
http://blog.badera.us/2010/04/oldie-but-goodie-narcissistic-ceo-bully.html
======
sjsivak
I have been sent a handful of these spammy emails. I would not be so concerned
if they did not start out with a straight up lie. The emails I see always have
something like, "Did you get the email I sent you last? Please confirm your
speaking arrangement below."

The first time I got one I searched high and low for the "previous email" and
it did not exist. I knew then to google it and that is where it was confirmed
as spam in like 2006. And did I mention I am not a CIO...

~~~
andrewbadera
That was 100% my experience as well -- that opening is a pretty common spam
tactic. Plus, like you, I'm the wrong audience: I wasn't even a CTO at the
time, and I'm still not a CIO.

------
VBprogrammer
I'm really impressed with these guys. Neat professional looking website and
good social engineering on the flattery front and personal follow up emails. I
wonder what their conversion rate is? I wonder how much it costs to run one of
these summits, at $1000 a go it surely wouldn't take long to make back the
costs!

Just to be clear, I doubt they are doing anything too illegal (how many laws
do you break on a daily basis?!) but it does sound very unethical!

